# Grub Kommandozeile

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, wenn ich Grub2 installiert habe und er zeigt mir das Bootmenü an, und führt auch einen reboot durch, den Eintrag habe ich in die grub.cfg gesetzt.

Der Kernel ist auf hda1,was meine Bootpartition ist, der Rest ist auf hda3

Mein Eintrag für Gentoo in der Grub.cfg :

#Entry 0 - Load Linux kernel

menuentry "Gentoo" {

set root=(hd0,1)

linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3

initrd /initrd

Als Meldung erschein beim booten:

No Kernel loadet.

Kann ich durch die Grub-Komandozeile den Kernel laden?

Was muss ich ändern, damit Grub den Kernel findet?

Ciao Gentoo-Kid

----------

## disi

Ich benutze kein Grub2 aber generell ist fuer Grub /dev/hda1 == (hd0,0)

Ausserdem fehlt da wohl eine abschliessende Klammer "}" ?

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Die Klammer ist beim copy & paste verlohren gegangen, im Original seht sie drinn.

----------

## disi

Hast du es denn einmal mit set root=(hd0,0) versucht, wenn dein Kernel dort liegt?

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Hroot=(hd0,0) ist für Grub 1.

In Grub 2 ist das (hd0,1) aber ich probiere grade rum.

----------

## cmp

hast du es geschaft ?

grub 0.97 ->

title Gentoo  2.6.28-r7 NEW

root (hd0,0) #erste platte0,0 erste partition

kernel /kernel root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev vga=0x318

initrd /initramfs

----------

## py-ro

Mit welchem Befehl hast du Grub2 installiert?

Py

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ich habe ein emerge Grub ausgeführt, und es ging komischer Weise. 

Hatte das vorher mal mit Grub-install gemacht, war eine Fuddelei, bis ich es hinbekommen habe.

Jetzt bootet er mit dem Befehl in der Kommandozeile: "  boot /Kernelname  ".

Nur automatisch findet er den Kernel noch nicht.

Wenn ich nach Hause komme, probiere ich mal das von cmp aus, danke soweit!

----------

## py-ro

Versuch mal

```
grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
```

Natürlich mit anpassung.

Py

----------

